# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Набор журналистов

## JAHolper

Сайту нужны журналисты, которые будут добавлять новости.
Как добавлять объясню. Кому это интересно и есть желание добавлять хотя бы одну новость в неделю - пишите. Новости на совершенно любую желаемую тематику.

Так же, любой пользователь может писать на форуме в определённых разделах интересные новости, которые затем могут быть перенесены в раздел новостей сайта.

Сразу замечу что не нужны новости тупо скопированные с других сайтов. Лучше новость будет написана своими словами в двух предложениях, чем скопирована целая статья.

----------


## Vanya

> Сразу замечу что не нужны новости тупо скопированные с других сайтов. Лучше новость будет написана своими словами в двух предложениях, чем скопирована целая статья.


будет много отсебятины и не каждый сможет написать нормально даже 2 предложения)))

----------


## JAHolper

Ну вот будут учиться. =)

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А я буду зачищать -_- ну и Ванька поможет)

----------


## Carlen

А будет отдельная рубрика "Новости" или как...??

----------


## JAHolper

Собственно она здесь.

----------


## Carlen

> не нужны новости тупо скопированные с других сайтов.


Это правильно, но где же простой обыватель, пользователь, даже пусть и не простой, раздобудет НОВОСТЬ, чтобы сообщить ее здесь

----------


## Carlen

Перескажет прочитанное где-либо? Или расскажет об услышанных слухах? Но это все не новости, я так полагаю необходима достаточно свежая и достоверная информация. А это уже профессиональная журналистика.




> будет много отсебятины и не каждый сможет написать нормально даже 2 предложения)))


Так ведь не каждый и будет писать новости... А про правильно написанные два предложения - это нехорошо так о людях думать...

----------


## JAHolper

Да, можно просто почитать новость на любом сайте или увидеть что-либо по телевизору и передать это своими словами.
В наше время писать новости опубликованные другими источниками вполне распространённая практика в интернете. Взять тот же известный TUT.BY, на нём очень мало собственных новостей, всё публикуется со ссылками на другие источники. В любом случае во все времена в СМИ будет много непроверенной информации, на этом строятся рейтинги.
Тем более, есть официальные источники, передача информации с которых совсем не будет являться "недостоверной".

----------


## Carlen

Убедил.
Наверное, и надеюсь на форуме появятся журналисты-самоучки, которые ничем не хуже так называемых профи.

----------


## SDS

Журналист в мире - дорогая и достойная профессия.

----------


## Vanya

> А про правильно написанные два предложения - это нехорошо так о людях думать...


не хорошо, но ведь так оно и есть  щас даже не в каждой газете сами пишут - копируют. работал, знаю

----------


## Carlen

> не хорошо, но ведь так оно и есть  щас даже не в каждой газете сами пишут - копируют. работал, знаю


Копировать не означает отсутствие умения правильности написания двух и более предложений в одном тексте. Скорее это означает либо отсутствие актуальных доступных новостей разрешенных в этой местности, либо нежелание или неумения их видеть...
И уж если Вы работали в редакции газеты, то слово "щас" у Вас явно профессиональное. ))

----------


## JAHolper

Если кто вдруг не понял, то это не оплачивается. Но из всего можно извлечь пользу.
*И если кого-то интересует какое-то конкретное извлечение прибыли, то пишите ваши предложения - подумаем.*

----------


## Vanya

> Копировать не означает отсутствие умения правильности написания двух и более предложений в одном тексте. Скорее это означает либо отсутствие актуальных доступных новостей разрешенных в этой местности, либо нежелание или неумения их видеть...
> И уж если Вы работали в редакции газеты, то слово "щас" у Вас явно профессиональное. ))


Вы мне пожалуйста не указывайте как писать, ок?  если я захотел написать именно так и никак иначе, то это только моё дело.

все такие деловые что ппц

----------


## panijufa

что нужно чтобы присоединиться к Вам в качестве журналиста?

----------


## JAHolper

только желание, если оно имеется, то я могу сейчас перевести вас в группу модераторов и у вас появится возможность добавлять свои новости на главной странице. А там уже будет видно...

Если есть вопросы - задавайте, но, на самом деле, всё просто.

----------


## гость

Я хочу попробовать.
dinomc@gmail.com

----------

